# ports vs python



## Dan MacDonald (May 28, 2017)

Some of you may have spotted my other recent thread in this sub-forum on my adventures in failing to get pyqt to build against any version of python 3, an issue that is still unresolved.

Now, I have another python ports issue so its looking like this is a bit of a theme for ports. gmtp suffers from multi-minute delays so I wanted to try android-file-transfer on the recommendation of the gmtp author but this happened:

`===>  Installing for py33-setuptools-32.1.0_1
===>  Checking if py33-setuptools already installed
===>   Registering installation for py33-setuptools-32.1.0_1 as automatic
Installing py33-setuptools-32.1.0_1...
pkg-static: py33-setuptools-32.1.0_1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/easy_install
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py33-setuptools
*** Error code 1`

I do have both python 2.7 and python 3.6 installed currently and they should be able to co-exist (they can under Linux) but this error makes me think you can't build python2 and python3 apps from ports with some form of magick?

Surely if a port wants python 3.3, it should 'build' if you have python 3.6 installed? Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 28, 2017)

The problem (as far as I know) is that although Python may be able to co-exist some of it's supporting tools cannot. But you can easily solve this by setting one version as the default, then all dependencies will honor that one specific version.

So by adding: DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=python27 to /etc/make.conf you'd make sure that only support files for Python 27 would be used which would avoid the conflict.


----------



## Dan MacDonald (May 28, 2017)

Hi ShelLuser

The problem here was that I had a 3.x (3.3) version of python defined for the python  DEFAULT_VERSIONS variable but now I have that set to python27 (and 3.6 for the python3 make var) and the port has progressed past that error.


----------

